# Ať tě blešky štípou celou noc.



## OzziBoy

Hi,

I had a Czech person say this to me: *Ať tě blešky štípou celou noc.*

I can't work out a meaningful translation for it. The best I can get is something about "let lightning bite you all night".

As well as a more meaningful translation, I'm keen to understand something about the origin of the phrase. I assume it may be similar to the English "Goodnight. Don't let the bedbugs bite."

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## ilocas2

It's a fixed phrase often said before sleeping for fun.

I know it in this form: *Dobrou noc. A ať tě blechy štípou celou noc.*
(_blešky_ is diminutive of _blechy_)

It means: Good night. And let fleas bite you all night.

blesky - lightnings
blechy, blešky - fleas


----------



## OzziBoy

Děkuji ilocas2.

Making a little more sense now, but why would I want fleas to bite me?


----------



## jazyk

In the USA they sometimes say _Good night, don't let the bed bugs bite._ I don't know if that's used in Australia.


----------



## OzziBoy

Yep, that's a saying in Australia too. 

We say "*don't* let the bed bugs bite". This Czech saying is the opposite ... "*let* fleas bite".


----------



## ilocas2

I can't explain it, but it's a fixed expression and it's always said in a humorous way, so it doesn't have its literal meaning.


----------



## bibax

It is _*škádlení*_ (= teasing, bantering, raillery?) of little children as they funnily protest. Especially if you add some real pinches under the duvet.

Among the adults it is very childish.


----------



## OzziBoy

Ahhh, now I understand. Thank you. So the statement is a little sarcastic then too?

Could "bite" in this context mean "little kiss"? I recall a Czech saying which translated to something similar but am not sure if it's this one.


----------



## bibax

The verb *štípati* means *to pinch* in English. *To bite* is *kousati*.

_The beetles do not sting, but they can pinch with their mandibles.
I pinched myself to check if I was dreaming._

There is also an expression _"štípaná pusa"_ or _"štípaná"_ (= pinching kiss ???).


----------

